# Reja cavadora y reja calzadora



## PATOUF

Hola,

Necesito traducir al inglés: *reja cavadora y reja calzadora.

*En el campo de artículos para agricultura, son componentes de un cultivador.

Agradeceré vuestra ayuda. Un saludo.

PATOUF


----------



## Go Blue

reja cavadora - fence post digger (manual) or Post Auger (motorizado).


----------



## PATOUF

Gracias por tu respuesta Go Blue.

Tengo mis dudas: ya sé que fence es la traducción de reja, pero aqui se traduce literalmente?

PATOUF


----------



## PATOUF

PATOUF said:


> Hola,
> 
> Necesito traducir al inglés: *reja cavadora y reja calzadora.
> 
> *En el campo de artículos para agricultura, son componentes de un cultivador.
> 
> Agradeceré vuestra ayuda. Un saludo.
> 
> PATOUF



Incluyo una foto del cultivador, y otra de las rejas: izquierda cavadora y derecha calzadora. Espero que esto ayude.
Gracias.


----------



## Mate

Hola:

¿Puedes poner un enlace al sitio de donde sacaste las imágenes?

Gracias


----------



## PATOUF

Hola,

Ahí te pongo el link.

http://www.urbaplant.com/tienda/es/13-huerto-urbano-parcelas

No sé si lo podrás abrir. En todo caso tendrías que hacerlo manualmente.

Por otro lado, también decirte que estas rejas se acoplan a la sembradora manual, no al cultivador. La reja calzadora no está.

Gracias por tu interés, y buen fin de semana.

PATOUF.


----------



## vicdark

En este caso, las rejas a las que te refieres y que muestras son componentes del apero agrícola llamado arado y en inglés se llaman _ploughshares. _Nada que ver con _fence, _que es el alambrado que cerca un lote de terreno.


----------



## Mate

Para mí, la primera imagen muestra lo que en inglés se conoce como "chisel point", "cultivator point"  (reja de cincel o reja de cultivador):







Fuente: http://www.westlakeploughparts.co.uk/plough_parts.html

Hay que bajar el cursor hasta donde dice David Brown Cultivator Points.

La reja calzadora se podría traducir como "hilling plow". 






Fuente: http://www.gardenharvestsupply.com/ProductCart/pc/Garden-Cultivators-c203.htm
​


----------



## PATOUF

Gracias Mate, me has sido de gran ayuda.

PATOUF


----------



## PATOUF

Gracias, Vicdark.

PATOUF


----------

